# Miglior Detailing Ltd: Matt Black Beast - Swissvax Detail



## Miglior

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## evotuning

Very nice work on this Golf  However, can't imagine harder paint to maintain than this one. Looks like a showcar paint to me, must be really PITA to keep it nice and clean on daily driver.


----------



## yetizone

A cracking write up and set of pix as usual, and very interesting regarding the maintenance of a matt vinyl finish. Stunning car, even though I'm not 100% sure about the matt effect. Love the Scirocco alloys (If I'm correct) which suit the car very well :thumb:


----------



## Miglior

evotuning said:


> Very nice work on this Golf  However, can't imagine harder paint to maintain than this one. Looks like a showcar paint to me, must be really PITA to keep it nice and clean on daily driver.


Yep, its lucky it is a show car. I really wouldnt want to have black matt vinyl on my daily as its so delicate.


----------



## Miglior

yetizone said:


> A cracking write up and set of pix as usual, and very interesting regarding the maintenance of a matt vinyl finish. Stunning car, even though I'm not 100% sure about the matt effect. Love the Scirocco (If I'm correct) which suit the car very well :thumb:


Its a Golf, But it has scirocco wheels on, so i'll give you half a point! :wave:


----------



## scottgm

i quite like it. good work mate.

mirrors look a tad out of place though??


----------



## muttlyst

that is stunning mate i was wondering how would you treat a gloss black wrap as i have the roof of my st220 done ?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Loving the mat finish. Nice detail and process :thumb:


----------



## dsms

Very nice work!


----------



## Auto Finesse

Nice work mate, and a really good write up, nice to see something different, and i liked the pics and little demos in the write up, puka`:thumb:


----------



## e30sport32

top job as said the wheels do suit the car! and got to say lovely workshop :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash

didnt think I'd like the look but it looks great, very mean! great work and write up.


----------



## Guest

:thumb: cracking :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw

We had the launch of the new Skoda Fabia vRS yesterday,and SkodaUK sent us a matt black wrapped one, it already had heaps of marks all over it - and it was only completed the day before!!

Great set of pics, stunning finish.


----------



## puntohgt77

Lovely car and great detail, 

Can't beat a nice deep shine and perfect reflection, that just ruins the car to me!


----------



## G105ALY

Very nice work! Good job on a challenging finish.


----------



## scoob666

what a refreshing change, see so many red/black/silver ones round where i live but this looks great.

Rather you than me with the matt finish though, i had to detail a motorbike with matt black paint..... hard work to say the least. Great job! :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Lovely car, saw it in great detail at GTI Int on the mk5 stand.

and excellent work


----------



## RandomlySet

nice work....

Is this the same one that I saw at GTi Inters?


----------



## 182_Blue

Is that Nathans car ?


----------



## glyn waxmaster

great photography John, shows the spot on use of the Opaque range. I love them


----------



## Dtfrith

That looks amazing, I had no idea how many problems matt Finnish cars were.


----------



## stealthwolf

-Mat- said:


> nice work....
> 
> Is this the same one that I saw at GTi Inters?


Yup.

Jay, as ever, awesome write up.


----------



## wedgie

Stunning car and a great write up, i always wondered how to wax a matt finish


----------



## EthanCrawford

Great work mate really good to see something diffrent like this  top job :thumb:


----------



## dooka

Nice car, Nice job..
Not looking forward to my first matte job..


----------



## Miglior

Yep it's nathans car Shaun


----------



## Ti22

Nice writeup and product review!

Looks like a good quality wrap on the car too.


----------



## CJS-086

Very interesting indeed. Good jod.

In regards to the vinyl wrap, is that the same vinyl as used in general signage eg: Shop windows etc? I work in the signage industry, and have not seen a car like this wrapped in a matt material, just the normal avery signage vinyl.

Cheers.


----------



## Gleammachine

Nice work and write-up mate, good insight into how to maintain matt finishes.:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73

Loving that golf, Great work and informative write up as always :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb

really nice car tht. cant imagine living with it tho


----------



## deanchilds

Intresting thread! Great work! 

Is this wax designed for Matt finishes? As I know of a RR that is painted Matt Black and am scared to use much more then a pre foam and dry to clean it would be great to be able to do a better job on it next time as theres tar and stuff on it.


----------



## slrestoration

Lovely example of your work mate, have a matt finish cls booked in so a very interesting read with great pics!!!


----------



## ads2k

Thanks for sharing something slighty different. I always wondered how the Opaque wax worked and it really does by the looks of it. You can really see the sutble change it's applied to the finish as well :thumb:. When you say you went round 3hrs later, was that just to rebuff the finish and did you 'apply' anything else ?

I prefered it myself with the 'red' bit on the front splitter, tied up the front end nicely with the grille. If the front bit was removed why wasn't the section done on the back as well , it's unbalanced how it currently stands.


----------



## nicp2007

very nice mate :thumb:

i have been wondering about these swissvax waxes for the matt paints,

you managed to answer every question i had in one go, how it is to work with, the finish, the beading etc etc,

thank you for the great informative post :thumb:


----------



## gally

Stunning job on a very difficult detail.

Definitely added something to the matt finish and I like it. 

Gloss black wheels don't compliment the rest of the car though. Shame.


----------



## woodymbr

There's 2 Audis near me that have matt black wraps which they use everyday. They are in shocking condition now!

Great job though, I never really had any clue on what to do with that kind of wrap.


----------



## 182_Blue

JPC said:


> Yep it's nathans car Shaun


i didnt even know he had wrapped it


----------



## Rowan83

Very nice, it's a good job its not used much with that wrap!!

Love those alloys.


----------



## sat1983

The matt really suits the Mk5. Lovely car but as said before wouldn't want it as a daily!


----------



## Miglior

CJS-086 said:


> Very interesting indeed. Good jod.
> 
> In regards to the vinyl wrap, is that the same vinyl as used in general signage eg: Shop windows etc? I work in the signage industry, and have not seen a car like this wrapped in a matt material, just the normal avery signage vinyl.
> 
> Cheers.


I think it is an avery film, doesnt look like a 3m one.

They are rolling out car wrap specific ones now, but i cant see them differing vastly. Someone like Robbie at valet Magic is your man to ask on that score.


----------



## Miglior

deanchilds said:


> Intresting thread! Great work!
> 
> Is this wax designed for Matt finishes? As I know of a RR that is painted Matt Black and am scared to use much more then a pre foam and dry to clean it would be great to be able to do a better job on it next time as theres tar and stuff on it.


Yep, its been designed for matt finishes


----------



## Miglior

ads2k said:


> Thanks for sharing something slighty different. I always wondered how the Opaque wax worked and it really does by the looks of it. You can really see the sutble change it's applied to the finish as well :thumb:. When you say you went round 3hrs later, was that just to rebuff the finish and did you 'apply' anything else ?
> 
> I prefered it myself with the 'red' bit on the front splitter, tied up the front end nicely with the grille. If the front bit was removed why wasn't the section done on the back as well , it's unbalanced how it currently stands.


Nope, nothing else was applied, just another good buff around with a micro polish cloth. The wax wasnt problematic, it just looked more even after another buff with a cloth later on.


----------



## Gandi

Looks stunning, i see its for Matt finnishes is that painted aswell as wrapped?


----------



## Short1e

The beading looks really well.... I was shocked!


----------



## Miglior

It was more so developed for the painted finishes of the matt details on the lamborghini's, but it will work on vinyl too


----------



## Phil H

very impressive


----------



## Clark @ PB

Loving that mate :thumb:


----------



## Miglior

Cheers Phil & Clark


----------



## Envy Car Care

Very nice job indeed. Used the Opaque on the Murcialago last year, good stuff.
Got a 996 to do soon with it as well, looking forward to that one


----------



## Miglior

make sure you price PLENTY of time to do a full car!!


----------



## Envy Car Care

^LOL 2 days, but an outside job....


----------



## Miglior

ah well, good look with that!


----------



## Carn

Very interesting looking car...Thanks for sharing the tips and tricks related to finishing matt finishes. Can't say I have seen many of them on other forums I frequent :thumb:

PS...Haven't mentioned it before but you have a stunning workshop bud!


----------



## Ronnie

love it very nice write up!! stunning car as well.


----------



## Offyourmarks

Very interesting to read that mate. Pics are fantastic.


----------



## CliveP

Wow! A great job, but what a finish to work on.
Although I know this is down to what we're used to normally, because it is so different I can't decide if I love or hate the finish of the car (not your work but the matt finish!)...
One of my best mates works at Aston Martin and he says the orders for the matt cars are the most difficult to do.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Top job, well done fella:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

nice write up, thanks


----------



## s3 rav

very nice car that.


----------



## Nanolex

very well done and very informative write up!


----------



## ianFRST

awesome. i want mine wrapped now :lol:


----------



## Miglior

And cover that awesome green colour? Noo! The yellow flake in that finish is awesome!


----------



## gb270

Nice work


----------



## Mike_182

I don't like it, but that's a lot of hard work that's made the finish a load better!


----------



## colarado red

top job


----------



## Crook2001

very very nice


----------



## Miglior

Cheers guys. Should have a video up soon to demonstrate the difference in water repellancy too


----------



## ianFRST

JPC said:


> And cover that awesome green colour? Noo! The yellow flake in that finish is awesome!


ill leave the vents green  :lol:


----------



## Handsome Pete

What is the 303 product that you dressed the arches with please?


----------



## StuaR32t

Woah! that looks really mean. Nice detail!:thumb:


----------



## ade33

Wasn't sure about matt wraps until I saw this, 'tis just fantastic. Top write up too, it shows just how much care you have taken to get a flawless finish. :thumb: Lurve the unit, looking very sharp.


----------



## Miglior

Handsome Pete said:


> What is the 303 product that you dressed the arches with please?


It's 303 aerospace uv protectant


----------



## pcc

Great work John and excellent write up. Also see your unit is coming along nicely aswell. Will be up your way soon so i might pop over if i get time and your about, would be good to catch up.


----------



## Miglior

Yeh no probs Jon! Gimme a call when your over


----------



## Simo182

Awesome work!!

Like that alot!! :thumb:


----------



## Miglior

Cheers mate


----------



## VMP

Love this Matt finich wow


----------



## Scrim-1-

Very nice golf love the matt black


----------



## Miglior

just had word from the owner it is beading just as good nearly a month on!


----------



## chippy1970

So are all these MATT finish cars that you see wrapped ?

I saw a Bentley recently in Matt black parked at Chessington world of adventures it looked amazing very stealthy looking.


----------



## CH!P

Cheers for that! My Aunty's just bought a brand new R1 and want's me to detail it for her. But the front half of the bike is Matt Black. Should be something different for me to try!


----------



## Leemack

Nice work mate - :thumb:

Cracking car


----------



## wedgie

Taken last week at Trax


----------



## ahaydock

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Miglior

chippy1970 said:


> So are all these MATT finish cars that you see wrapped ?
> 
> I saw a Bentley recently in Matt black parked at Chessington world of adventures it looked amazing very stealthy looking.


No, you can have a painted matt paint job.

I haven't seen many painted though, and of the ones I have seen, I haven't been at all impressed!


----------



## Miglior

wedgie said:


> Taken last week at Trax


With a "Eyes don't leave finger prints sign?" by any chance?

haha!


----------



## Miglior

CH!P said:


> Cheers for that! My Aunty's just bought a brand new R1 and want's me to detail it for her. But the front half of the bike is Matt Black. Should be something different for me to try!


Wow, what a cool aunty!


----------



## kschung

Good work


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

A stunning car, I love pretty much everything about it. Esp those wheels they're gorgeous, excellent work and another top write up!


----------



## Miglior

SubtleAggressiv said:


> A stunning car, I love pretty much everything about it. Esp those wheels they're gorgeous, excellent work and another top write up!


I try my best


----------



## Lopes80

Just like to say thank you to JPC, I came across this thread whilst googling and was very impressed, decided to buy the product and go for it.

so following the instructions and a long day, here are the end result..




























Sorry about the camera work, I'm not very good..lol


----------



## james_death

Cant believe i never posted in this before i thought i had, was drawn back to it again.
Simply stunning.


----------



## MK1Campaign

Top work there. I love the amount of VAG cars your doing. 
Gotta love the tuning potential of the Edition 30.
Any idea where the red GTI grille badge came from?


----------



## Miglior

The badge was from America I believe. You can get replicas from eBay for a 5er but this is a pretty rare genuine badge for about 50quid I think.


----------



## DW58

Very impressive - not my cup of tea, but it's well executed and your work makes the car look even better.


----------



## Miglior

Cheers mate


----------



## detailersdomain

great job!


----------



## Anzafin

Awesome! The car has the absolute stealth look! :argie:
I also wish I had a garage like that .

- Antti -


----------



## anchorman

There is some very impressive work and premises but I cant imagine what you can do to a car to make it more grotesque.

IMO


----------



## steveineson

What a stunning car, must be hell to keep on top of though.


----------

